# not so funny, funny story.



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay, so as you all know I adopted Fuzzie a few months back. Her previous owner told me that Fuzzie has what he calls 'Nam flashbacks. Basically she has a minor random huffing scene, runs around and wheels like a maniac, Thinks the fleece she burrowed in is after her, and tries to find a safety zone. 

My boyfriends friend recently stayed over, and he had to sleep in the living room by the hedgies cages. He asked me to take the wheels out cause they were noisy, so I did. Well today at ten AM i put the wheels back in, checked on everybody and both hedgies were sleeping happily. Just now when I went to feed them I heard huffing coming from beside the cage. 

It was coming from a fleece blanket I keep on the floor for cuddle time.... oh man

I checked the blanket... and there was Fuzzie. 

So I have only two explanations... Night terrors... or 'Nam flashbacks.

Fuzzie is fine by the way. I gave her a few mealies, checked her walking, and put kibbles in her bed. She often comes out for snacks in the day time so I thought she might be hungry.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

poor Fuzzie!

one of my Tweeds totally has PTSD. the other seems relatively unscathed. but my PTSD guy sounds a lot like Fuzzie...but he willrun backwards out of your hands & jump up & down then scramble to the nearest blanket.

i often wonder how Henry does not have issues from being in war zone. maybe he does & we're too alike! :roll: :lol: 

big hugs to you & Fuzzie...& Napoleon (how's her engagement going?  :lol: )


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Hahaha yea she does that too! she'll run backwards and try to pull off what seems like a twitchy escape? (Don't know how else to explain it) AND Napoleons engagement is going excellent. she's happy as ever and I think a little bit nervous because she has developed a habit of pooping AND peeing on me whenever I take her out. I think it goes like this. "OMG IS THE WEDDING TODAY !?!?! (defecates) IM NOT READY THOUGH (Pees herself)" Just a thought.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

uuumm...snarf and i are disappointed...we...we're...um...sure you two just forgot, right? 
:? 
we haven't received our invitations.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL The groom and the bride haven't quite decided on a date yet. You're definitely invited Miss C


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

poor Napoleon! she must be so a-twitter! she just wants to be as svelte as possible...getting out all the extra grams.  

Riley (my PTSD Tweed) does just what you describe...it's very bizarre...& tough to hold on to...he's speedy in reverse...& doesn't care if he is 3.5 feet in the air. :shock: :roll:


----------

